# من فضلك



## استفانوس (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي واختي
سلام ونعمة 
مرات كثيرة يصنع معنا الرب اختبارات عظيمة...... والاغلب اختبارات بسيطة 
يمكن نجاة من موقف صعب 
او من حادث
 او من امتحان صعب ومرعب 
ويمكن فرصة لنخبر عن المسيح مع شخص
 والرب استجاب فورا طلبتنا 
اختبارات تمر بحياتنا ونحتاج ان نكتبها ونتذكرها ونتشجع فيها ونشجع اخوتنا في جسد المسيح الواحد 

[Q-BIBLE]*فَالآنَ أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَلكِنْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

هل نخجل من ان نذكر تعاملات الرب معنا وماصنعه معنا .. 
دعونا نرمي خجلنا وتواضعنا الوهمي
 ونعزي بعضنا البعض بمواقف واختبارات في حياتنا 
مهما كانت بسيطة 
ولكن الرب انقذنا وساعدنا ونجانا منها او الامور تغيرت
 والمستحيل تحقق واصبح واقعي 
ونصلي لاجل المتألمين بيننا

[Q-BIBLE]*فَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يَتَأَلَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ عُضْوٌ وَاحِدٌ يُكَرَّمُ، فَجَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ تَفْرَحُ مَعَهُ*​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

استاذى العزيز اسمحلى  احيييك كثيرا على هذه الفكره العظيمه والرائعه وبالتأكيد لى  عوده لسرررد كثيرا من المواقف والتجارب التى مررت بها وتمجد فيها الرب معى  كثيراا ......ميررسى وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك .


----------



## استفانوس (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

سلام ونعمة
اشكرك اختي العزيزة على مشاركتك 
ومنتظر ان تكوني اول الاخوة في كتابة واعلان مجد الله في حياتك 
من معجزات واختبارات قد استجاب لها الرب بصلاة قلبية مرفوعة لمذبحه السماوي


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

ياااااااااااة يا استفانوس هنحكى ايه ولا ايه
دا لولا حب ربنا لينا مكنش زمانا عيشين لحد دلوقتى
هنحكى ايه ولا ايه​


----------



## استفانوس (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ياااااااااااة يا استفانوس هنحكى ايه ولا ايه
> 
> دا لولا حب ربنا لينا مكنش زمانا عيشين لحد دلوقتى
> 
> هنحكى ايه ولا ايه​


علينا ان ندرب شفاهنا بما صنعه الرب لنا 
ولكي نشكره ونسبح اسمه العظيم
وتتعزى قلوبنا ونفتخر بانه لايتركنا ابدا​


----------



## the servant (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

سلام ونعمة,,

موضوع رائع استاذ فريد,,اختبار محبة رب المجد يسوع كل يوم بيتكرر بس للاسف احنا اللي بنغمي عيونا عنة
عشان مانحسش اننا مديونين لية ونفضل في الخطية من غير تانيب ضمير,,

تسمحلي ابتدي معاك موضوع حصلي شخصيا من قريب

"كان في واحد عزيز عليا جدا كان مريض جدا لدرجة اني كنت بصلي مخصوص عشان ربنا يريحة من اتعابة
وعملنا جروب صلاة ونشكر  المسيح هو ما اتاخرش واسترد وديعتة بكمال مجد ومجد الشخص دة لانة استحمل صليب المرض. بس للاسف ضعفي الانساني خلاني افكر ان ربنا مش بيستجيب وانة حرمني من الانسان دة لغاية ما عرفت ان تدبير ربنا اروع من اي تدبير وان يسوع حنين جدا

اشكرك يارب كل نفس ضعيفة تشتاق لنبع الماء المروي لها في ارض غربتها


----------



## استفانوس (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*



> سلام ونعمة,,
> موضوع رائع استاذ فريد,,



اشكرك حبيبي وربنا يباركك



> اختبار محبة رب المجد يسوع كل يوم بيتكرر بس للاسف احنا اللي بنغمي عيونا عنة
> عشان مانحسش اننا مديونين لية ونفضل في الخطية من غير تانيب ضمير,,



في الحقيقة علينا اخي الحبيب 
وانا اول الناس ان تكون علاقتي مع الرب ليست يومية بل في كل دقيقة 
واجعله مدير لحياتي وفي كل تصرفاتي
لكيما نار الروح القدس تحرق كل الشوائب حتى ارى بكل وضوح معاملة الرب ليا
واشكره دائما
فأنا مدين له حتى انتقالي



> "كان في واحد عزيز عليا جدا كان مريض جدا لدرجة اني كنت بصلي مخصوص عشان ربنا يريحة من اتعابة
> وعملنا جروب صلاة ونشكر المسيح هو ما اتاخرش واسترد وديعتة بكمال مجد ومجد الشخص دة لانة استحمل صليب المرض. بس للاسف ضعفي الانساني خلاني افكر ان ربنا مش بيستجيب وانة حرمني من الانسان دة لغاية ما عرفت ان تدبير ربنا اروع من اي تدبير وان يسوع حنين جدا


اخي الحبيب
اني ارى ان الرب سمع لصلواتكم
فطرق الرب غير طرقنا وتفكيره كذلك
ولنا الثقة انه الآن في الملكوت
اختبار رائع وصلاة مستجابة


----------



## اطلب العلم (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

وانا اول الناس ان تكون علاقتي مع الرب ليست يومية بل في كل دقيقة
واجعله مدير لحياتي وفي كل تصرفاتي

مشكور اخي واكتر كلمة عجبتني هاده الي فوف الي اقبساتها منك وانا بحترم كل انسان بخلي الله هو منبر الحياة تبعته

وكل فكرة انا كمان الحمدالله كتير صارت معي شغلات وكان الله بعوني خصوصا لما اصلي صلاة الحاجة وللعلم انا مسلمة بس جد موضوعك عجبني انا بصراحة بدخل هوني لاني حابه اعرف اكتر عن الدين المسيحي لانه الله فرض علينا الايمان فيه 

تحياتي........


----------



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*



موضوع جميل جدااا يا استفانوس 

حقيقى كل يوم بيمر بحس فيه بايد ربنا بتعمل معجزات كتيرة جداا 

واقرب حاجه حصلت كانت يوم السبت اللى فات بعد نص الليل 

ينتى حست فجاه وبدون اى مقدمات بانها مش عارفه تمشى على رجليها 

نهائى وارتبكت جدا وفضلت اعيط مش عارفه اتصرف ومش بعمل اى حاجه غير انى 

بكلم ربنا واقوله يارب ارجوك اتصرف انت انا مش عارفه بنتك بين ايديك وانت اتصرف 

وكنت فعلا فعلا بتكلم من قلبى وافتكرت ان  عندى زيت من دير مارمينا والبابا كيرلس 

وجبته بسرعه ودهنت رجليها وبعدها نامت وانا فضلت طبعا صاحيه لحد الصبح بطلب  

من ربنا ان يكون الموضوع بسيط  وانها تصحى كويسه واشكر ربنا انها صحيت مافيهاش اى حاجه 

يمكن اى حد يقول طبيعى بيحصل لكل الاطفال كده بس انا حاسه ان كان فى تدخل كبير جدا من ربنا 

دى حاجه من الحاجات اللى بتحصل كل يوم فى حياتى 

ومش هقولك بقى عن اللى الحوادث اللى كان ممكن تحصل من الزهيمر اللى عندى 

لما بدخل المطبخ وبنسى اى حاجه على النار 

ربنا زهق منى خلاص فى موضوع المطبخ ده ههههههههههههههههه

بس بردو مش بهون عليه وبينقذنى دايما دايما كل مرة 

اشكرك اشكرك يارب انك حاسس بينا وعارف ضعفنا وبتستجيب لطلباتنا 

طبعا فى حاجات تانيه كتير بس ليا عوده مرة تانيه 

بجد الموضوع ده جميل جداااا يا استفانوس ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## استفانوس (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

امين
له كل المجد مستحق الهنا ان ياخذ كل المجد والكرامة
ياله من اله محب
ربنا يباركك اختنا الغالية


----------



## رانا (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

ربنا فى كل لحظه ايده بتتمد لنا بلمسة حنان كل لحظه فى حياتنا بتقربنا ليه افتكر كذا مشكله طلب شفاعة البابا اثناسيوس والاقى المشكله تتحل


----------



## god wz us 4ever (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

شكرا الأخ العزيز إستفانوس :
ياريت زى ما الصلاة بتعودنا نشكر على طول
نشكرك على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال 
نشكرك يارب على الماضى وعلى الحاضر وعلى اللى جاى
دى ثالث مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى الجميل ده وربنا يبارككم كلكم لمجد اسمه
انا اسف ان شاء الله مش هطول عليكم
طبعا ربنا بيقف معانا دايما وكل لحظة واوقات مش بنعرف ان اللى بيحصل لنا ده هو الخير الا متأخر واوقات بسرعة لكن 
نحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 
                                                                       "رو 8 : 28 "
احب أحكى عن تجربتين ليا :
التجربة الأولى إنى لما كنت بالثانوية العامة كان نفسى ابقى مدرس إنجليزى وظهرت النتيجة وحسيت إنى إتظلمت ودخلت تربية نوعية وحاولت احسن سنتين ثانوية عامة وانا فى الكلية لكن ربنا مش اراد " يسامحنى ربنا فى السنتين دول ابتعدت خالص عنه " لكن عرفت مشئيته بعد التخرج من الكليه أولا وقوفه معايا فى النتيجة وبدلا من توقعى الرسوب فى مادتين فى سنة رابعة كان حصولى على تقدير مقبول وبعدين ربنا اراد والتقدير بقى جيد ودى قصة تانى وبعد التخرج مباشرة وكان ترتيبى الـ 90 من 100 تم تعيينى مباشرة فى نفس المدينة التى اقيم بها وبعد مرور ثمانى سنوات اجد نفس الزملاء الذين كنت اقول عنهم اقل منى وكانوا فى تربية انجليزى مازالوا بالحصة بالرغم من ان بعضهم بتقدير جيد جداً بالإضاقة الى انهم عند تعيين اى مدرس فيهم يعين فى اطراف المحافظة وممكن بعد 10 او 15 سنة انه يتنقل المدينة " لتكن مشيئتك " .

التجربة الثانية
إننى منذ تعيينى اعتذر عن المشاركة فى المراقبة فى الثانوية العامة نظرا لعدة اسباب 
1- عملى فى مجال الكمبيوتر موسمه بدايه الاجازة
2- المقابل ضعيف جدا ولا يساوى نصف المصروفات .
3- اماكن الاقامة فى بعض اللجان سيئة جداز
فكنت ادور على واسطة للاعتذار سنة تنفع وسنة لا
السنة قبل الماضية لاخر تخيل انى اعتذر لاثنين من زملائى ولا استطيع لنفسى !
ولاخر لحظة ليلة اول يوم امتحان مفيش فايدة 
المهم سافرت
وإليك المساؤى 
1- الإقامة فى قرية تبعد مسافة 7 كم عن اللجنة طبعا اتوبيس اثرى كان يودينا ويجيبنا.
2- لو حبيت تنزل تشترى حاجة يبقى ربع نقل من وره ولو حظك حلو تقف جنب الحديدة علشان تمسك فيها 
3- مياه كتر خير الناس اللى عايشه هناك لاتصلح للشرب أو لاى حاجة
4- مراتب باليه موضوعه على كراسى طلبة للنوم عليها
5- ناموس من النوع عابر الغطاء والملابس واكل الجلد " نسيت اجيب كيتو ! "
6- جملة المصاريف فى 22 يوم بالضبط 450 جنيها والحمد لله قبضنا 280 جنيه شهر أغسطس
كل هذا يهون امام بركات ربنا عليا فى التالى
1- زرت كنيسة مارمينا العجايبى ببنى مزار والكنيسة بها 24 رفات قديسة وقديسة انا الغير مستحق امسكت ببعض الرفات وقبلتها ، كما يوجد بالكنيسة جزء من خشبة الصليب المقدسة موضوع داخل تجويف زجاجى بصليب كبير .
2- زرت الأستاذ أيليا بجوار المركز لديه صورة للبابا كيرلس تنزل زيت .
3- ونظرا لشكى ولان الزيت كان بسيط ربنا دبر اننى ومجموعة المدرسين نذهب لسيلا الغربية التابعة لمركز مطاى للسيدة ام مريم وهى سيدة ظهر لها البابا كيرلس ووعدها بنسل مريم وكيرلس وهى فى سن الخمسين كنا 11 مدرس انا الغير مستحق عديت ايدى اسفل الصورة وغسلت ايدى التانية بالزيت بمعنى ادق الصورة لم تكن تنقط زيت دى كانت حنفيه زيت مفتوحة على الاخر.
4- بالاضافة لزيارة اماكن مباركة كثيرة وقوف الرب معى فى 3 مشاكل باللجان كما ان رئيس اللجنة حدثت له معجزه فى نفس البلد قبل ذلك بثلاث سنوات ومكتوبة فى كتاب صدق ولابد ان تصدق شفيع منقذ من الحوادث وذلك بانه وقع اسفل القطار " بين شريط السكة الحديد والرصيف " ولم يصب بأذى.


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

*اشكرك اخى استفانوس على الفكرة الرائعة للموضوع
واكيد ايد ربنا معانا فى كل وقت
وانا فى الثانوية العامة غلطت فى حقه لما جبت مجموع اقل من الى انا عايزاه فى سنة تانية وقلتله انت مش بتسمعنى ولا بتحققلى اى شىء وبجد كلمته كلام صعب جدا
ولكن بعدها عرفت انه كان فى مصلحتى ودخلت كلية كويسة جدا وحباها كتير
وفعلا عرفت ان اى شىء ربنا بيعمله معانا بيكون فى مصلحتنا وعلى حسب قدرتها
ربنا يباركك استفانوس*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

*بجد اخى استفانوس بشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده 
وبحب ازكر اختبار لى مع اللهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح ومع شفيعى البابا كيرلس
كنت فى تانية كليةوكانت ليلة امتحان ومن عادتى سهرانة للصبح لازاكر قبل ان 
ادخل الامتحان 
وزهبت الى المطبخ لعمل قهوة بلبن ولكن للاسف 
فارت القهوة وطفت عين البتوجاز ولم اخذ بالى منها 
ومرت تلات ساعات ونصف والعين مفتوحة وتسريب الغاز فى المطبخ 
وبعد تلات ساعات قمت دخلت الحمام لاغسل وجهى للاستعد للنزول
ومن عادتى انى اغنى وانا بغسل وشى 
وصدقونى طفيت نور الحمام ولقيت نفسى بقول ترنيمة لبابا كيرلس 
بتاعت انا لما اجيلك تشفعك دموعك عند يسوع كل يوم 
ووضعت ايدى على كبس النور بتاع المطبخ وولعت النور وافجا بان عين البوتجاز مفتوحة من ساعة معملت القهوة 
وكا المفروض الطبيعى الى يحصل ان البيت يولع اول ملمست الكبس
لان المطبخ كله كان غاز
ولكن مينفعش اصلى طلبت ربى وشفيعى من غير ما اخد بالى 
واقولكم معلومة ضغيرة 
قبل الموضوع ده بيومين وانا سهرانة ازاكربيت فى الشارع الى ورانا 
ولع بسبب تسرب الغاز فى من الانبوبة ولم تستطع تلات عربيات مطافى اطفاء الحريق
الا بعد مرور وقت كبير
واتحرق كل من فى البيت وماة شخصين 

انا بشكر اللهى وحبيبى الى فعلا مش بيسيبنى دايما ودايما واقف معايا وانا مستاهلش 
ابدا عظم محبته معى 
وليا عودة مرات كثير لاحكى لكم عظم محبة يسوع ​*


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

*اشكركم احبائي*
*والرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

الرب لايترك اولادة ابدا ويقف معهم دائما حتى بدون ان نطلب منة لانة يعرف طلبتنا منة واحتياجتنا لة فالرب يسوع المسيح يحبنا ويقف على الباب ويقرع ويالها من سعادة لمن يفتح قلبة للرب ويرى عجائب الرب معة ليمجدة دائماالموضوع جميل ولو ابتدا نا فى سرد مراحم الرب معنا فهى كثيرة جداااااااا ولنا عودة مرة اخرى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

اهلا بيك اخي الحبيب
واسأل الرب ان يعطيك سؤل قلبك​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يونيو 2008)

*ارنم لالهي ما دمت موجودا [/b]امين*


----------



## meraa (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

اولا باشكرك جدا على الفكرة الرائعة وهاشاركم باختبار شغلى انا بعد ما خلصت كلية كنت طبعا بقدم فى كل الاماكن الى ينفع اشتغل فيها وقدمت لكن دورت على شغل فى اى مكان لكن فى الوقت ده كانت تقريبا كل الاماكن مقفولة طبعا كنت مضايقة جدا وقعدت سنة كاملة من غير شغل لكن فى اول السنة السنة دى كان فى تقديمات بس مش للتخصص بتاعى وكانوا طالبين تخصص تربية تكنولوجيا بس انا معايا كرس كمبيوتر بس كان لازم تخصص لكن لما قدمت تقريبا انا الوحيدة اللى اخذوا ورقى بدون تخصص وعملت المقابلة وكان كل اللى معايا تربية تكنولوجيا فكنت حاسة انى اكيد مش هقبل فكنت باصلى وربنا ادانى وعد وشجعنى بيه (  من قبل الرب كان هذا  و هو عجيب فى اعيننا ) وتانى يوم بعد الوعد ده فعلا اتصلوا بيه وبعدها استلمت شغل واشكر ربنا جدا لان مواعيده وامانته تفوق الحد


----------



## استفانوس (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*



meraa قال:


> اولا باشكرك جدا على الفكرة الرائعة وهاشاركم باختبار شغلى انا بعد ما خلصت كلية كنت طبعا بقدم فى كل الاماكن الى ينفع اشتغل فيها وقدمت لكن دورت على شغل فى اى مكان لكن فى الوقت ده كانت تقريبا كل الاماكن مقفولة طبعا كنت مضايقة جدا وقعدت سنة كاملة من غير شغل لكن فى اول السنة السنة دى كان فى تقديمات بس مش للتخصص بتاعى وكانوا طالبين تخصص تربية تكنولوجيا بس انا معايا كرس كمبيوتر بس كان لازم تخصص لكن لما قدمت تقريبا انا الوحيدة اللى اخذوا ورقى بدون تخصص وعملت المقابلة وكان كل اللى معايا تربية تكنولوجيا فكنت حاسة انى اكيد مش هقبل فكنت باصلى وربنا ادانى وعد وشجعنى بيه ( من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب فى اعيننا ) وتانى يوم بعد الوعد ده فعلا اتصلوا بيه وبعدها استلمت شغل واشكر ربنا جدا لان مواعيده وامانته تفوق الحد


يحق ان نشكره من كل قلوبنا
اله حي 
يهتم بأدق خطوط حياتنا​


----------



## fadv (24 يونيو 2008)

سلام الرب فيكم
الموضوع جميل جدا
 واما عن نفسي فلقد مرت علي ايام وحده الرب خلصني منها
كثيره هي المواقف واقول لولا عنايت الرب لنا ما كنا عبرنا يوما واحدا من عمرنا
شكرا اخي الحبيب سلام الحبيب معكم


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (25 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح :Love_Letter_Open:
الموضوع حلو اوى ربنا يباركك اخ استفانوس حقيقى لو كل واحد كتب مراحم الهنا الحى معاه كل يوم كل الكتب الموجوده فى الدنيا مش حتساع عمله معانا فهو يعطى كل يوم رحمه وبركه واختبارات حقيقيه معاه و انا عن نفسى لولا نعمه ربنا عليا ما كنت اقدر اتكلم عنه دلوقتى بس احب اشارككم اخوانى بحاجه واحده من اسرارى مع حبيبى وهى انى كنت بعيده كل البعد عن مخلصى وكنت باقوله بمعرفه طرقك لا نسر وكنت اعيش حياتى زى ما بيقولوا نالطول والعرض بس احيانا كنت فى قلبى باقوله لو انت موجود ليه تسيبنى بعيد عنك لغايه ما شفت حبيبى مره فى حلم يدعونى للرجوع لحضنه وصحيت من النوم وما كدبتش خبر وحسيت انى زى الابن الضال اللى رجع لحضن ابوه من تانى وفرحت بحبيبى اللى باشوفه كل لحظه فى كل شئ حواليا وبقيت اقوله

طرقات اصابعك على باب قلبى لم تدم طويلا فذاب القلب بين يديك انعم بحبيب مثلك
يا يسوعى المصلوب لاجلى اقبل توبتى ورجوعى اليك يا رب لانه لا يوجد اخر سواك نلتجئ اليه تحنن على جبلتك نشكرك يا رب لافتقادك لنا وعدم تركنا للعدو يخطفنا منك
اخوتى عندى الكثير من الاختبارات مع الهنا الحى ولى عوده وسامحونى على التطويل
سلام المسيح


----------



## **ledia** (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

اخي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,استفانوس
اشكرك على طرحك اهذا الموضوع حتى نشوف اديش ايد ربناااااا حنونة
وعظيم الرب في معاملاته العظيمة والقوية

أشارككم في أختبار حدث معي:-
الان بنتي عمرها 16 سنة هذة الحادثة حدثت قبل 4 سنوات كانت يد الرب ثقيلة جدااااااا جدااااااااا
لكن يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا
فجأة اصبح عندا حم وتتقيأ بدون اي حدث قبل ذلك
وبدأ يطلع على كل جسمهااا بيشبة الحب الصغير  في البداية أخذتها عند الطبيب المختص لينا للعائلة لكن عدة مرات يخمن كل مرة يفكر بشئ حتى  اخيرا أخذتها انا للدكتور خاص  في البداية ارعبني لانو مش عارف ايه الحادثة بيقول ممكن كل 1000 شخص بيحدث له هذة الحالة ومن حظنا كنا نحن من الالاف على كل الامور شكر للرب لانه لا يجري أمر الا بسماح منو كنت كتير أصلي في منتصف الليل كتيرا لا انام وانا اصلي لكن حتى المستشفى كانت لا تعرف ايه العلاج كل يوم يفكروا بسبب او حتى ادوية كل بيعطونا نوع  مرة أعطانا نوع دواء يشل الانسان ولحسن حظنا ان الرب ماسك الامر جاء اخو زوجي بيقولنا لا لا لا تعطوها هذا النوع مضر كيف الرب استخدم هذا الانسان ما بيعرف لكن انا مقتنعة ان ايد الرب اللي ماسكة هذا الامر بعدها دخلت للمستشفى وكل يوم يمر وهما لا يعرفون عن حالتها او العلاج لكن كنت اصلي انا واياها دائما وحتى الكنيسة كانت دائما تصلي لاجلها حتى لاخر مرة دخلت للمشتشفى  كانت معرضة للخطر يوجد علامات لذلك لكن شكرا للرب واخيرا قالو لنا أذهبوا الى البيت وعندما نرسل لكم مكتوب بترجع الينا لحد اليوم لا لا لا يوجد اي مكتوب ولا اي جواب ولكن البنت شفيت لوحدهاااااا لا الرب وضع يدة على المرض
من ذاك اليوم وهي بالف عافية ةنحن ننتظر الجواب من الاطباء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرب عظيم معنا فقط نحن نقدر ما يعملة معنااااااااااا


----------



## esamkoko123 (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

رد على :من فضلك
الرب يبارك حياتك فعلا موضوع جميل واذا حبينا نتكلم عن عمل الرب فى حياتنا  مش هايكفى اى وقت لأن ارب رائع وعمله عجيب  وانا عن نفسى مديون لمحبته لى مديون بعمرى وحياتى ونفسى اقعد احكى على طول عن معاملاته مع الخطاة الذين اولهم انا


----------



## **ledia** (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

شششششكرا  على مرورك وردك المشجع 
الرب يبارك جميع أولادة في انحاء البلاد
انا صدقوني من احسانات الرب لم نفنى 
ان اردت ان اتكلم عن معاملات الرب معي كتيرة 
وشفت يد الرب معي كانت في كل ظروف حياتي

الرب يبارك عملة


----------



## angee (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

موضوع جميل اوي لانه الرب كل يوم بدخل بحياتنا وبنقذنا من كل ضيق وشده اذا طلبناه من قلبنا انا ليه نت كانت راسبة 5 مواد وطلبت شفاعة القديسين وشفاعة البابا كيرلس وام النور ونشكر ربنا انهم ادخله بحياتها ودلوقتي عندها اكمال بمادة انجليزي وباسم يسوع وشفاعة قديسية حتنجح لانهم معها وهم الي انقذوها وندي بنت ثانوية عامة كانت خايفة اوي من الرياضة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس كات معها لانه شفيعها ونجحت بالثانوية العامة وبمعدل جميل يدخلها التخصص الي هي بتحبه 
نشكر الرب لانه هو حنون علينا رغم كل ضعفنا 
عظيمة هي اعمالك يارب ونفسي تعرف ذلك. له كل المجد رب الارباب


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلك*

*فكرة رائعة أخي إستفانوس ميرسي ليك
الرب  معنا  دائما  و ينجينا من مصائب الحياة و رحمته لينا كبيرا جدا رغم خطايانا الكثير
أنا لي إبن في 3 من عمره،مرة عندما كان عمره سنتين أخذ يلعب بعصا فوضعه في فمه و في تلك اللحظة سقط عليه و جرح في الداخل و بدأ يبكي من شدة الألم جريت عنده و لا أعرف ماذا أفعل فقط صليت للرب و أنا أحاول أن أرى الجرح في فمه و  طلب مني الرب أن أرفعه لأنه سيتقيأ،و حقا عندما رفعته تقيأ دما كثيرة و من ثم شفي تماما و كأن شيء لم يحدث...مجدا للرب​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع  فعلا  مهم  و جميل​من يسال يأخذ , من يطلب يجد , وسيفتح الباب لمن يقرع ​
هذا  هو المسيح  ينتظرنا  ليستجيب لنل​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من فضلك*



god wz us 4ever قال:


> شكرا الأخ العزيز إستفانوس :
> ياريت زى ما الصلاة بتعودنا نشكر على طول
> نشكرك على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال
> نشكرك يارب على الماضى وعلى الحاضر وعلى اللى جاى
> ...


 كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير 
صدقني يااخي الرب قريب
وهو يهتم بنا جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويثمر في حياتك 
ومنتظرين تفاعلك معنا في الخدمة وبهذا ناخذ البركات السماوية


----------



## استفانوس (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من فضلك*



اطلب العلم قال:


> وانا اول الناس ان تكون علاقتي مع الرب ليست يومية بل في كل دقيقة
> واجعله مدير لحياتي وفي كل تصرفاتي
> 
> مشكور اخي واكتر كلمة عجبتني هاده الي فوف الي اقبساتها منك وانا بحترم كل انسان بخلي الله هو منبر الحياة تبعته
> ...


 اصلي ان يشرق الرب بنوره عليك ويمنحك سلامه العجيب
كما اطلب ان تفتحي قلبك لرب لكي يعمل بداخلك ويظهر فيه عجائبه


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اخي واختي
> سلام ونعمة
> مرات كثيرة يصنع معنا الرب اختبارات عظيمة...... والاغلب اختبارات بسيطة
> يمكن نجاة من موقف صعب
> ...



* موضوع جميل جداااا ربنا يباركم*


----------



## استفانوس (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من فضلك*



dona nabil قال:


> استاذى العزيز اسمحلى احيييك كثيرا على هذه الفكره العظيمه والرائعه وبالتأكيد لى عوده لسرررد كثيرا من المواقف والتجارب التى مررت بها وتمجد فيها الرب معى كثيراا ......ميررسى وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك .


اشكرك عزيزتي 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (17 أغسطس 2008)

*اولا" اشكر ربنا و اشكرك يا استفانوس على هذا الموضوع لأنك اتحت لى الفرصة كى اشهد ليسوع و حنانه و تلبيته لطلبات اولاده، فانا كنت ابحث عن مكان كى اعلن فيه عن اعمال يسوع معى ليس لميزة فى انا الا كونى ابنة له، وهو اب حنون.
معلش يمكن يكون الموضوع طويل شوية:

اولا: وانا فى الثانوية العامة كنت فى امتحان مادة الرياضيات وكان شفيع المادة هو رئيس الملائكة الملاك ميخائيل، وكان فى سؤال مهم وعليه درجة كبيرة وانا اعرف خطوات حل السؤال لكن مش عارفة اطبقها على المسألة نفسها طب اعمل ايه كدة درجة السؤال هتضيع منى، فنظرت لصورة الملاك ميخائيل التى كنت اضعها امامى فى الامتحان وقلتله انا على الخطوات و انت عليك الارقام،
وبدأت احل المسألة خطوة بخطوة ، وطبعا" كنت اضع ارقام عشوائية، واخذت الناتج من الخطوة الأولى و بنيت عليه الخطوة الثانية وهكذا .. الى انت توصلت لناتج طبعا" عشوائى.
وخرجت من الامتحان لأراجعه مع اصدقائى و اذا بى افاجأ بأن المسألة مظبوطة بخطواتها و ارقامها، صدقونى كنت اضع الارقام بدون اى اساس، وهكذا لم يتركنى ابى وربى يسوع بل استجاب لطلبى بشفاعة رئيس الملائكة.

ثانيا" كنت اشاهد فيلم لأبونا عبد المسيح المناهرى وكان فى مشهد بيقول ان فى شخص ارسل فى طلب ابونا عبد المسيح فلم يذهب مع الرسول وقاله خليه هو ييجى، فذهب الرسول ليبلغ راسله ليفاجأ بأن ابونا عبد المسيح وصل قبله.
فبكيت وقلتله يا ابونا عبد المسيح طالما انت سريع الندهة كدة و وصلت للى طلبك بسرعة انا هجرب واطلب منك طلب شبه مستحيل.
كان طلبى هو  ان يتقدم لى الشخص الذى اتمنى الارتباط به  ، ويتمنى هو الارتباط بى، وكان الطلب شبه مستحيل لأن هذا الشاب لم ينته من دراسته بعد، ولم يكن لديه عمل ، ولم يكن لديه شقة، بالرغم من كل هذه المعوقات الا اننى طلبت هذا من يسوع بشفاعة ابونا عبد المسيح وكتبت لربنا جواب ووضعته فى الانجيل.
وللمرة الثانية لم يتأخر الآب الحنون فى تلبية طلب ابنته، و كانت استجابة ابونا عبد المسيح اسرع مما توقعت.
فاتصل بى الشاب ليخبرنى انه سوف يتقدم لطلبى من اهلى ... اتصل بى بعد طلبتى بيوم واحد .. يوم واحد.
ونحن الان متزوجون و لدينا اولاد.

ثالثا: مرضت ابنتى وكان عمرها شهرين فقط كان عندها التهاب رئوى حااااد، وقربت على المو...
 فتم احتجازها فى حضانة فكانت حالتى النفسية سيئة جدا" وكنت بقول لربنا طالما انت عايزها اديتهالى ليه؟
يعنى بعد ما عطيتهالى هاتخدها منى تانى؟؟
لا انا عايزاها من فضلك ياربى انا عايزاها، وكنت بتشفع بالبابا كيرلس اللى كانت صورته معلقة بجانب ابنتى فى الحضانة.
وفعلا" يا احبائى خرجت ابنتى من المستشفى و ربنا حفظهالى.

رابعا" : تم انتقالنا من شقة الى أخرى، وكأن اولادى تركوا صحتهم فى الشقة الأولى ، صدقونى بدون مبالغة من يوم ما حطينا رجلنا فى الشقة دى و اولادى كل اسبوع كل اسبوع عند الدكتور لدرجة ان الدكتور نفسه كان بيقللى اللى بيحصل ده مش معقول ، و الممرضات كانوا بيستغربوا منى و بيقولولى مش معقول كل اسبوع بتيجى و معاكى اولادك؟
ما كنتش بروح فى اى مكان الا للطبيب، ما كنتش بتكلم انا و زوجى الا عن المرض و الأدوية و الدكاترة، ماكنتش بطبخ ، زوجى ماكنش بيشترى حاجة الا الأدوية ، صدقونى انا مش ببالغ ، اولادى مكانوش بياكلو حاجة غير كميات هائلة من المضادات الحيوية و الكورتيزون، ........ شئ غير طبيعى بالمرة .
أوشكت على الانهيار كل ما حد يسألنى عن اولادى كنت اقلله تعبانين ، و احيانا" كنت اكذب عليهم و اقول كويسين خوفا" من انهم يتشاءمون منى، بدأت افكر فى حاجات غريبة، واقول فى حاجة غلط اتعملت لنا...
جبت ابونا يصلى فى الشقة، الموضوع اتحسن شوية يعنى بدلا"من الذهاب للطبيب كل اسبوع اصبح كل اسبوعين أو كل 10 ايام.
الى ان حلمت يوما" بأمنا ايرينى، و رأيت فى الحلم اننى اتصل بالدير علشان اعيد على امنا ايرينى فى العيد فلم اجدها، وفجأة وجدتها عندى فى البيت و قلتلها الحقينى الأولاد تعبانين، فقالتلى يالا نصلى قلتلها حاضر و فكرتها هاتصلى و لكن فوجئت انها بتقللى صلى يا ... فقلتلها حاضر و بدأت اصلى .
وقمت من النوم وجريت بسرعة ووضعت سى دى فخر الرهبنة عن قصة حياة امنا ايرينى اللى كان عندى فى الدرج منذ شهور و لم اشاهده قط، بل و لم ار صورة طاماف ايرينى غير مرة او اثنين بالصدفة.
ومن ساعتها بسم الصليب اولادى بصحة جيدة جدا" مش بياخدو ادوية ولا مضادات حيوية ولا كورتيزون ، ولا بخاخات ولا اى حاجة، حتى الدكتور بيسأل علينا و بيقول هم بطلو ييجو ليه؟
بجد ربنا حنين أوى مش بيستحمل حاجة على أولاده .
نحن أولاد مدللين لأب نقشنا على كفه، فهو دائما" يعطينا الوعد بالحماية فيقول لنا:
 من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى.
آسفة على الإطالة​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا عايزة احيك على موضوعك الجميل دة ربنايعطيك من نعمة دائما امين
انا ربنا دايما بيعملى معجزات كتير وحجات مش صغيرة مش من السهل انى اغمى عنيى عنها ومن المعجزات الى بجد عرفت اد اية ربنا خلانى من خرافة وخلانى خضنة 
المعجزة هى ان اخويا عمل حدثة كبيرة جدا ونزلت فى الجرايد ومات فيها كتير جدا ولكن اخويا كان مجرد كسر فى الحوض وكسر فى الرجل ولكن يوم الحدثة اخويا فقد واعية تماما قعد لمدة 3 شهور:Love_Letter_Open: ونص فى غيبوبة تاما وكان الدكتر بتقول انو احنا عملنا الى عليينا وهو مكتوبلة انو ربنا يخدو عندة فى الفترة الى جاية دى ولكن متهزناش فضلنا نصلى وقعدين قدام قضة ونعيط ونكلم ربنا وبشيئة من الرب جات امى وحبيبتى العذراء مريم شوفنا وهى دخلة لخويا وتانى يوم بظبط اخويا استرد وعية والدكتر استغربو لانهم عملو كل حاجة ممكن يعملها الطب وكانو متاكدين انو هيموت وفاق اخويا وعمل العملية فى الحوض وفى الرجل وهو دلوقتى قاعد فى وسطينا ومعانا ربنا ادهولنا مخدوهوش مننا       تحياتى لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## Gondy maghol (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمة,
احيك من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
نخن فعلا يجب ان نعلن للجميع عن احسانات الرب لنا.
يقول الكتاب المقدس : أما سر الملك فخير ان يكتم واما اعمال الرب فأذاعتها والاعتراف بها كرامة.
انا عن نفسي فحصل مغايا حاجات كتيرة. اسرد لكم واحدة لتمجيد اسم الرب.

منذ اكتر من 10 سنين كنت في الشغل وكان لابد لي ان اتصل بشخص مبشر ساكن في اوروبا.
كنت في ضيقة وكان لابد لي ان اتكلم معه. اتصلت به من الموبايل الى بيته, وانتم تعرفون كم كانت المكالمة غالية من 10 سنين من موبايل الى موبايل فما بالكم من موبايل الى تلفون البيت و لاوروبا.  ولكن الانسان لما يكون في ضيقة و محتاج لتعزية يعمل المستحيل.
اتصلت بالاخ المبشر و تكلمت معه و اعتقدت ان المكالمة لم تاخذ اكتر من 5 دقائق, ولكن الاخ المبشر استرسل في الحديث وتكلم عن المسيح و عن معجزات المسيح و رحمة المسيح. انا كنت مسرورة بهذا الكلام المعزي و لكني في نفس الوقت كنت انظر الى الساعة و حاولت ان اقطع بلطف المكالمة اكثر من مرة  ولكن من دون جدوى. الراجل ما صدق حد يتكلم معه عن المسيح.
 ما طويلش عليكو المكالمة خلصت يعد 20 دقيقة. 
ذهبت في اليوم التالي الى شركة الموبايل حتى اعرف المبلغ الذي سأدفعه في نهاية الشهر, حتى اخذ احتياطي. وكانت المفاجأة عندما عرفت ان المبلغ هو مثل كل شهر. فقلت له و لكن أليس لدي مكالمة لاوروبا؟ الاجابة كانت بلا , لا توجد لدي أي مكالمة خارجية.
لا استطيع ان اصف شعوري في تلك اللحظة. شيء لا يوصف. رب المجد فكر بعبدته الضعيفة و فكر بمرتبي البسيط. أخذت تعزية قبل يوم وتعزية في اليوم الثاني.
 يتمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح الى الابد أمين*


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ارجو منك الصلاه لي ولداتي لانها هتعمل عمليه واتمنا ان الرب هو الي يصنع العمليه 
هي عنده صلطان في الثي
وانا متعشم في الرب انه يصنع المعجذ انا محتاج الي الصلاه ارجوكم 
:t14::17_1_34[1]:
:smi106:


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:ياريت تصلو يااخوه الرب حتي يرفع عنها لاني انا محتجلها كتير
بارب يامالي السماء والارض اعفي عن عبدتك ام ريمون ارجوك يارب ترجع بسلامه
صلو ياخوه عشان انا خاطي وهو بيقول ان اجتمع اثنين اوثلاثه في طلبه واحده اثتجيب لها
الرب معكم ويعطيكم السلام
:yaka::94:
:yaka:


----------



## Gondy maghol (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ريمون رمسيس قال:


> :ياريت تصلو يااخوه الرب حتي يرفع عنها لاني انا محتجلها كتير
> بارب يامالي السماء والارض اعفي عن عبدتك ام ريمون ارجوك يارب ترجع بسلامه
> صلو ياخوه عشان انا خاطي وهو بيقول ان اجتمع اثنين اوثلاثه في طلبه واحده اثتجيب لها
> الرب معكم ويعطيكم السلام
> ...



*ايها الاب الازلي,  باسم ابنك الوحيد البار القدوس يسوع المسيح
 امنح ابنتك ام ريمون الشفاء حتى يتمجد اسمك القدوس  . استجب يا رب *


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اي-5-18: لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَجْرَحُ وَيَعْصِبُ. يَسْحَقُ وَيَدَاهُ تَشْفِيَانِ.
مز-63-7: لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ عَوْناً لِي وَبِظِلِّ جَنَاحَيْكَ أَبْتَهِجُ. 
مز-118-25: آهِ يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ! آهِ يَا رَبُّ أَنْقِذْ! 
-9-23: فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: ((إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ. كُلُّ 
شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ)).
مز-91-15: يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ. مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقِ. أُنْقِذُهُ 
وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. 
مت-11-28: تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي 
الأَحْمَالِ ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. 
مت-11-29: اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي ، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ 
وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. 
ونطلب من الله في صوت واحد وبنبض قلب واحد

ان يشفيه من كل مرض*


----------



## Maria Salib (23 يناير 2009)

حبيبى استفانوس
عظم الرب مكانك عندنا
احبائى كلكم كل من شارك فى هذا العمل
فليبارككم الرب
احبائى محبى يسوع المسيح
حقا ان اخونا استفانوس افادنا بموضوع شيق فلقد اعطانى الامل فى مساعدة الرب لى بما اسمعه منكم
ويعطى الامل لكل يائس من امره
احب اقولكم قصتى
وحب المسيح لى انى اقرب منه
باسم الاب والابنوالروح القدس اله واحد امين
ابداء كلامى بحمد ربى الذى هدانى اليه
وانا على شرك به
بعد احداث بالاسره مرت بنا وانا حزينه افكر اقول هل الاسلام هكذا
وهل ربنا عايز كده
ولا خلقنا يعذبنا كنساء
ام خلقنا جوارى الرجال
ظللت ابكى حتى نمت
وحلمت بامنا العذراء مريم وهى واقفة يشع النور من حولها
وهى تنادينى بيدها 
سيرت اليها وجلست تحت قدميها 
واذا بها تمشى بيدها الطاهرة على راسى
لتمسح الحزن عنى
وتتركنى 
لافيق من نومى
استغربت
وعندما حاولت ان اصلى يومها 
كان شيئا يمنعنى
وبالليل ياتينى بالحلم الرب العظيم الحنون
وينادينى تعالى
تعالى ولا تخفى
كما تفتشين عنى افتش عنك
واذهب له واقف بين يديه
مطمئنة القلب
 ليرشم الصليب على جسدى
قائلا
باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
قائلا لى قولى 
اله واحد امين 
واقولها فعلا
وافيق من نومى
وبدلا من ان اتعوذ بالله من الشيطان كما فى الكوابيس
قلت باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين كما علمنى ربى
ولكن المشكله لدى ان اهلى من المتشددين
ولا يمكننى اعلان ذلك
لقد هدانى ربى اليه وبشرنى به وبالمسيحيه بالهدايه اليه
لك ربى ابنتك لك احيا وبك اموت
فاكرنى ربى بالمعموديه والتناول و ان اجاهر بالمسيحيه
دون خوف ولا خطيه
هذا ربنا لقد اعطيتنى سيدى استفانوس املا جديدا فى المعموديه برحمة وهداية ربنا رب المجد لى
فليمجدك الرب فى الارض وفى السماء


gondy maghol قال:


> *ايها الاب الازلي,  باسم ابنك الوحيد البار القدوس يسوع المسيح
> امنح ابنتك ام ريمون الشفاء حتى يتمجد اسمك القدوس  . استجب يا رب *


ولك نصلى يا امى  يا ام ريمون ان يشفيك الرب ويمسح بمرضك ذنبك


----------



## reema (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع
لازم نحكي ومانخبي عن مواقف يسوع معنا ... احب اذكر احدى الاختبارات الي مررت بها:
كنت صغيرة وكان عمري 12 سنة كنت اصلي واقول ان كنت يارب تحبني خلني احس بحبك بان تختبرني لعلمي الكبير اني ضعيفة امام الرب لكن صلاتي كانت مستمرة وبالتحديد اطلب هذا الشي بعد صلاة الابانا رغم اني اذكر ولاتدخلنا في التجربة... المهم الله الي يحبني كثير استجاب لصلاتي واختبرني باني كنت راح اموت بسبب تيار كهربائي تعرضت اله وانا بداخل ماء يحوي شحنات كهربائية كبيرة بسبب احدى الوايرات التي سقطت بالماء وهي تحوي على تياركهربائي ,, الجميل بالموضوع انه عندما مسكني التيار الكهربائي تذكرت هذا اختبار الرب الي لكني لم استطيع الصراخ الى الرب كي ينقذني فقط كنت انادي امي وهذا الشي احزنني اكيد واحزن الله لكن محبته لي وغفرانه الكبير هما من انقذاني 
انا ممتنة الى الله الذي استجاب صلاتي رغم حزني لاني ضعفت لكنه قواني واعطاني حكمة بعد هذا الموقف بان اعرف ماذا اختار وماذا اريد وان اثق بانه يحبني وان اطلب منه ان لايدخلني في التجربة
انا اقول لك يارب باني احبك
واني مستعدة لاحتمال كل شي كي لا احزنك مرة اخرى 
ميرسي على الموضوع بالفعل ان تختبر محبة الله الك هذا شي عظيم جدا
الله يحبك ويحبني


----------



## john2 (31 يناير 2009)

*استفانوس 


الموضوع جميل لكن اكتب اكثر من هذا*


----------



## john2 (31 يناير 2009)

*استفانوس 


الذى ممكن ان تكتب عن الكتاب المقدس
مثل:سفر يشوع
                                                                   الاصحاح 1
1 وكان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب ان الرب كلم يشوع بن نون خادم موسى قائلا. 2 موسى عبدي قد مات.فالآن قم اعبر هذا الاردن انت وكل هذا الشعب الى الارض التي انا معطيها لهم اي لبني اسرائيل. 3 كل موضع تدوسه بطون اقدامكم لكم اعطيته كما كلمت موسى. 4 من البرية ولبنان هذا الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات جميع ارض الحثّيين والى البحر الكبير نحو مغرب الشمس يكون تخمكم. 5 لا يقف انسان في وجهك كل ايام حياتك.كما كنت مع موسى اكون معك.لا أهملك ولا اتركك. 6 تشدد وتشجع.لانك انت تقسم لهذا الشعب الارض التي حلفت لآبائهم ان اعطيهم. 7 انما كن متشددا وتشجع جدا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي امرك بها موسى عبدي.لا تمل عنها يمينا ولا شمالا لكي تفلح حيثما تذهب. 8 لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك.بل تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه.لانك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح. 9 أما أمرتك.تشدد وتشجّع.لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لان الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب 10 فأمر يشوع عرفاء الشعب قائلا 11 جوزوا في وسط المحلّة وأمروا الشعب قائلين.هيّئوا لانفسكم زادا لانكم بعد ثلاثة ايام تعبرون الاردن هذا لكي تدخلوا فتمتلكوا الارض التي يعطيكم الرب الهكم لتمتلكوها. 12 ثم كلم يشوع الرأوبينيين والجاديين ونصف سبط منسّى قائلا 13 اذكروا الكلام الذي أمركم به موسى عبد الرب قائلا.الرب الهكم قد اراحكم واعطاكم هذه الارض. 14 نساؤكم واطفالكم ومواشيكم تلبث في الارض التي اعطاكم موسى في عبر الاردن وانتم تعبرون متجهزين امام اخوتكم كل الابطال ذوي البأس وتعينونهم 15 حتى يريح الرب اخوتكم مثلكم ويمتلكوا هم ايضا الارض التي يعطيهم الرب الهكم ثم ترجعون الى ارض ميراثكم وتمتلكونها التي اعطاكم موسى عبد الرب في عبر الاردن نحو شروق الشمس. 16 فاجابوا يشوع قائلين.كل ما أمرتنا به نعمله وحيثما ترسلنا نذهب. 17 حسب كل ما سمعنا لموسى نسمع لك.انما الرب الهك يكون معك كما كان مع موسى. 18 كل انسان يعصى قولك ولا يسمع كلامك في كل ما تأمره به يقتل.انما كن متشددا وتشجّع *


----------



## ooo_ooo (22 أبريل 2009)

احسانات الرب كتيرة ومهما حاولت اني اعدها مش قدر اوقى حياتي شكر للرب يسوع المسيح لانه هو الضمان فى وسط غربتي


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2009)

اى محدش ليه اختبارات مع ربنا تانى ​


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ان جود الرب يدعو للسرور 
زمن الخير وفي وقت الشرور 
فمتى أمست رحى البلوى تدور 
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 
القرار
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 
واعترف بالجود حتى في العناء 
كل صبح ومساء ذاكرا 
جوده السامي بحمد وثناء 

في ليالي الفقر والهم الأليم 
وزمان الضيق والخوف العظيم 
واضطرام البغض والجور الذميم 
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 

القرار
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 
واعترف بالجود حتى في العناء 
كل صبح ومساء ذاكرا 
جوده السامي بحمد وثناء 

في شديد الحزن والغم المذيب 
وسقام الجسم والعجز المريب 
وظلام اليأس والهول المشيب 
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 

القرار
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 
واعترف بالجود حتى في العناء 
كل صبح ومساء ذاكرا 
جوده السامي بحمد وثناء 

ليست الرفعة حرزا من شقاء 
لا ولا الأموال كنزا ذا بقاء 
فلأن في التقى خير الغناء 
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا

القرار
بركات الرب عدد شاكرا 
واعترف بالجود حتى في العناء 
كل صبح ومساء ذاكرا 
جوده السامي بحمد وثناء ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ أستفانوس / الرب يبارك أفكارك *
*بفضل الشكر والحمد علي كل الأمراض أعرف شخص ، نجا من الفشل الكلوى بعد الغسيل ثلاث مرات ، وشفي من السكر الذى وصل الي 775وهو صايم وتعاطي الأنسولين وكانت أرادة الله له بالشفاء التام لأنه كان يشكر الرب علي كل عطياه ( مقاصده ) لم يطلب شفاء لنفسه بل كان يشكر الرب دائما" ، وشفاه الرب من الضغط العالي وغير من أجله أدوية كثير وهو للأن يشكر الله ويحمده علي كل شيء آمين*


----------



## مرمرين (20 مايو 2011)

نعم الله معنا فى كل لحظه وهو حامينا من كل سوء


----------



## NANCY ATEF (23 مايو 2011)

*قصة حدثت لي في 2002 وانا بالجامعة :*
*في سنة رابعة ديكور {البكاليريوس }يوجد مشروع التخرج مدته 1,5شهر وعندما كنت بالمنزل قبل الذهاب للكلية لمشروع التخرج آخر ليلة صليت و أنا علي السرير طلبت من الرب يساعدني واتكلت عليه وقلت له ليس من اجلي بل من اجل ماما لأني اعلم إني لا استحق .*
*مشروع التخرج كان لابد أن أجهز مكان في المعرض لي وان اتفق مع عدد من الطلبة في ثالثة ليساعدوني ولكني لم أكن اعلم أي احد منهم وليس لي صدقات قوية بأحد ورغم كل ذلك لم أكن قلقة واتكلت علي الرب .*
*عند ذهابي للكلية وجدت الدكتور نبيل راشد يطلبني ويذهب بي إلى المعرض وكان لي مكان كان زميل لي وهو جوزيف حجزه لي وعندما ذهبت مع الدكتور إلى المعرض قال لي ما هو المشروع الذي اخترته ؟قلت مشروع قاعة المؤتمرات .*
*فقال لي أبقى هنا سأرسل ليك المعيدة وذهب للمكتب وحضرت المعيدة واعدت كل شيء لي وأحضرت طلبة لمساعدتي من ثالثة وبدأنا المشروع و لم ارسم فيه خط .*
*كنت اخضر الورق والألوان و الأدوات فقط .*
*واكتمل المشروع و الرسوم ولا أتذكر كم عدد اللوح أو ما هي الرسوم لأنني لم ارسم شيء ولكن أعتقد أنهم ثلاث لوح .*
*أنا لا اعلم لماذا حدث هذا ؟ وما الذي حدث ؟ أو الذي دفع الدكتور ليفعل هذا معي ؟*
*أشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح علي رحمتك بي و معونتك **, في آخر يوم من العمل في مشروع التخرج بالليل حضر عميد الكلية ليجعل الطلبة يذهبوا وكنا ثاني دفعة في الكلية *
*كنت واقفة في الحوش بجوار زميل وقلت لماذا لا نبيت والدفعة التي قبلنا بقوا في الكلية أخر ليلة لينهوا عملهم في مشروع التخرج . فسمعني الدكتور ودعاني و قال ماذا قلتي ؟ فأعدت ما قلت .فغضب واخذ يشتم و يسبني و إني لم أربى وليس لدي أدب والى ذلك من شتائم ولكني نظرت بعيدو حاولت ألا اغضب و سكت .*
*لكنه طردني من الكلية وقال لماذا واقفة ؟ قات سآخذ الشنطه وخرجت من الكلية أمام الدفعة كلها بعد أن طردت وهو يسب ويشتم وأنا أقول شكرا ثلاث مرات ولكنه لم يسكت عن السب واستمر مستوى الشتائم يهبط في المستوى ولكني في الواقع كنت لا اجرء أن أقول له ربنا يسامحك .شعرت إنني ممكن أن اسبب لي مشكلة اكبر ! ولكني سامحته ومضيت للخارج .وزميلي قال لي انه دخل المعرض فورا لكي لا يستدعيه الدكتور ويعلم منه اسمي .*
*عدت إلى السكن أو بيت الكنيسة سيرا على الأقدام وأنا لا ادري كيف ؟رغم طول المسافة وكانت حالتي النفسية سيئة وعدت إلى غرفتي ,كنت بمفردي لان زميلتي بالغرفة أخزت سكن قريب من الكلية .*
*استلقيت علي السرير وأخذت في البكاء مدة طويلة وسألتك ربي يسوع هل أخطأت في شيء مما فعلت ؟ولكن بعد الصلاة شعرت بالعزاء و السلام .*
*وفي اليوم التالي قال الطالب زميلي ما حدث للدكتور نبيل وأنا لم أدافع عن نفسي لكني شعرت انك أنت يا رب تدافع عني .كان هذا اليوم يوم تقديم المشاريع ولجنة التحكيم حضرت من القاهرة .قال لي الدكتور نبيل راشد ان اعتذر لعميد الكلية .فقلت حاضر ,وكان من اجل خاطر الدكتور نبيل فقط لأني كنت اشعر إني لم افعل خطأ لاعتذر عنه  .
قبل دخول لجنة التحكيم كنت جالسه مع مركينا وغيرها لم أتذكرهن قالوا إن لا يعلقوا علي المشروع .أحسست ان هذا الكلام من الرب موجه لي . وفعلا عند دخولي كان من حاورني هو الدكتور نبيل وليس اللجنة فقال هذا : هل من تعليق ؟ 
سكت فترة قصيرة ثم قلت لا .  فقال اذهبي . وقبل خروجي من المعرض تحدثت مع عميد الكلية واعتذرت له وقلت له انه كان يخشي علينا .
خرجت مسرعة من الكلية وأعطيت كل متعلقات الكلية من أقلام وألوان وغير ذلك لطالبة لا اعلم من هي !وخرجت مسرعة للسكن لأحضر ملابسي للسفر ولم اشكر د/ نبيل ولا المعيدة ولا الطلبة التي عملت في مشروعي .
اعتقد إني تركت كل أدوات الكلية حتى لا أتذكرها لأني كنت قد كرهت الكلية غير إني لم أكن احتاج إلى هذه الأدوات .
كانت اللجنة في الظهر تقريبا وأنا كنت في القطار 4:15 بعد الظهر للعودة إلى المنزل دون ان أودع احد . 
وهكذا نفذ مشروع التخرج دون أن ارسم فيه خط واحد رغم أني كنت وحيدة ولم اتكل على مساعدة احد و لكني اتكلت على الرب وكان هو أعظم معين لي . طوبى لجميع المتكلين على الرب .
بالمنزل اخواتي قالوا لي بعد تلك المشاجرة مع عميد الكلية من الممكن ان لا انجح في تلك السنة ولكن الرب يسوع لم يسمح بذلك ونجحت وتخرجت في نفس السنة 2002 .
ليتمجد اسم الرب يسوع في كل حين .​​*​


----------



## مرمرين (13 يونيو 2011)

ولكن يا استاذى هذة الأيه تعزينا000000000نحن انفسنانفتخر بكم فى كنائس الله من اجل صبركم فى جميع اضطهاداتكم والضيقات التى تحتملونها بينة  على قضاء الله العادل انكم تؤهلون لماكوت الله الذى لأجلة تتألمون


----------



## ملاك السماء (10 أغسطس 2011)

فكرتك جميله جدا الرب يباركك ..
طبعا اكيد كلنا بنغلط و بنتوب و الرب بيسامح و لولا كده كان زماننا فعلا ميتين من زماااااااان و بالنسبه ليا انا بصراحه غلطت كتير و ندمت اكتر و كل مره اغلط فيها اطلب من الرب انه يسامحني بجد بزعل اني غلطت من الاول و يا سلام لو غلطت غلطه كبيره بس شويه احس ان حياتي مالهاش اي قيمه عشان انا اصبحت عاصيه خاطيه بس برجع اندم و اتوب و اقول انا موش هغلط تاني ابدا و برضه اغلط و اقرب حاجه حصلت لي ان كنت للاسف بعرف واحد مسلم و للاسف برضه كنت بثق فيه ثقه عمياء بجد دي كانت وسوسه من وساوس الشيطان اللعين و توبت و ندمت ندم عمري كله اني عرفته في يوم من الايام و بتمنى بجد ان الرب يكون سامحني على الغلطه دي لان انا نفسي موش عارفه انسى اني غلطت غلطه كبيره قوي زي دي ...
​


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حاجة حلوة اننا نخبر بعمل الرب فى حياتنا 
كل واحد فينا لامس وحاسس اي ربنا فى كل امور حياته انا بحس بيها اوى فى الخدمة وفى حياتى الشخصية


----------

